# crayon stain, need help



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I just found purple crayon melted on my dryer vent and some stains on the clothing. I've scraped it off and was able to get most of the stain off of it. There are purple stains on 2 colored T-shirts and 2 of my husband's colored dress shirts. Just glad I hadn't washed the whites yet.

Do you think its possible to get these stains out? The clothes have gone through the entire dryer cycle so are the stains permanent? Would soaking in hot water and pretreating work? Any ideas?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, dear - I think that since they've been through the dryer, the stains are probably set for life.  If anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear them, too. I have been able to get wax out of cloth with paper towels and an iron, but the dye is the problem here, right? What have you done to the clothes so far?


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I haven't done anything to the clothes yet. I was hoping someone would tell me what had worked for them.

One of my friends here did suggest a carpet cleaner which gets crayon out. I may go in search of it tomorrow but if its the dye, I have my doubts about whether it would work or not.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe Goof Off would work? I think it says it'll remove dried latex paint, crayon, etc. You can find it in the paint remover section at Wal-Mart and probably plenty of other stores as well, if you are not a Wal-Mart fan. Good luck with it - I'll be interested to learn what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

When my oldest son was a toddler, my MIL had a white double knit pants suit. She washed and dryed the pantsuit, not knowing my son had put a crayon in the dryer. She thought the pant suit was ruined, but she had some Pine Sol and she used it full strength on the crayon stains and it finally all came out. I think it took a bit of soaking, rubbing and soaking again, but it all came out. Hope this helps.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

I had a box of crayons melt in the back seat of my car....WD-40 cleaned it right up! I called a company that details cars and thats what they said to use. (WD-40 is a lubricant used in the garage.)


----------

